# Video of 76 years old Ernest Tuff Deadlifting 220kg today



## felix42 (Feb 2, 2015)

This is a video of my 76 years old training partner Ernest Tuff deadlifting 220kg in the gym today.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v7zlxQO4f4


----------



## rlbull25 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thats pretty awesome


----------



## felix42 (Feb 6, 2015)

rlbull25 said:


> Thats pretty awesome



I will let Ernest know you liked his lift.


----------

